# Sad news about Chi Ming



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Taking a watery and slippery short cut on a folding bike while commuting at where he lives, Chi Ming fell. With the back of his head knocked the ground first, he stressed his spinal core, all four limbs and the body below his shoulder paralysed. He was probably too slow that he couldn’t balance his bike and hence landed his foot on a slippery patch. He lay on the ground and shouted for 30 minutes before he could get help from a passer-by. Doctor said most likely that he will never walk again, he probably could used his arm/hand with limited functions.
Since I am the one who introduced bike commuting to him, I …..
The real problem is C2 to C5 of his spinal segments has calciumized to the extend that there is no clearance between the bone and the spinal core, even if it was not a fall from a bike, a sudden jerk from a hard brake on a bus could cause this injury.
It breaks my heart every time I think about his future …..
He is 65.
I probably will ride my bikes more, listen to my body, enjoy my life while I can.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Kai-Ming,
I am sorry about your friend Chi Ming. Life is incrediby precious and short. Live your life and ride and enjoy.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

wayneanneli said:


> Kai-Ming,
> I am sorry about your friend Chi Ming. Life is incrediby precious and short. Live your life and ride and enjoy.


Thanks for your response. Chi Ming is my eldest brother and my bike tour partner.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am so, so sorry to hear of this. I've enjoyed your photo tours immensely. Please send him my best.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Prayers to you both.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

That's horrible. I send my best wishes and prayers.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Kai, 

I am so, so sorry to hear about this. I so much wish there was more that could be done. So sad .


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

So sorry to hear of your brother's injury--I was accustomed to seeing him in your photos, and it always seemed that he was having a great time on your tours. He seemed to fully share your enthusiasm for riding, which makes the paralysis especially cruel. My best wishes to you both.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

kai-ming said:


> Taking a watery and slippery short cut on a folding bike while commuting at where he lives, Chi Ming fell. With the back of his head knocked the ground first, he stressed his spinal core, all four limbs and the body below his shoulder paralysed. He was probably too slow that he couldn’t balance his bike and hence landed his foot on a slippery patch. He lied on the ground and shouted for 30 minutes before he could get help from a passer-by. Doctor said most likely that he will never walk again, he probably could used his arm/hand with limited functions.
> Since I am the one who introduced bike commuting to him, I …..
> The real problem is C2 to C5 of his spinal segments has calciumized to the extend that there is no clearance between the bone and the spinal core, even if it was not a fall from a bike, a sudden jerk from a hard brake on a bus could cause this injury.
> It breaks my heart every time I think about his future …..
> ...


Kai Ming,
I'm so sorry to hear about your brothers injury. I hope he recovers as best he can and can enjoy his days with friends and family. You did a good thing getting him on that bike, no need to feel any responsibility for Chi Ming's injury. It's a sad and unfortunate accident.

My best to your entire family.
Scot Gore


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It was so great to read about and see the two of you on those great cycling adventures.

This is very sad news.

Give him our best wishes.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I always have enjoyed the photo reports of your rides with Chi Ming and am very saddened to hear the news of Chi Ming's accident. Although I often ride alone, having friends with whom you enjoy riding makes it all the more enjoyable. I know that you will miss your riding with Chi Ming and that Chi Ming will miss riding with you. I have both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Blessings and prayers to you and your brother.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

*Kai-Ming*

I'm very sorry about this accident. 
I'm sure as Scott said, that you should not feel guilty in any way in influencing him to ride a bike.
Both He and you must be happy for the fun times spent riding.
Wishing Him a speedy recovery,
Robin


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear about this accident. Please know that you have touched many of us around the world; we will be thinking of you both and wishing you the best.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

my brother in law broke his neck jumping into a pool and they told him that he would likely never walk again. he has a bit of a limp and some motor problems in his hand, but he can walk and function like the rest of us. Keep up your hope that he will recover better than they expect.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

terrible news - sorry to hear it - best wishes in his recovery - please don't blame yourself


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Kai Ming,

My thoughts and prayers go out for your brother. I am sure you will be there for him when he needs you. We all enjoy getting a glimpse of your lives through your pictures. Please show Chi this thread and let him know we wish him the best.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Many sympathies, many thoughts of concern to you.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

I struggle to find the words to type.

I really don't know what to say Kai Ming, except that I am very saddened to hear this terrible news about your brother and send my sincerest condolensces for you, Chi Ming, and your family.

And like the others have said, please don't be too hard on yourself. There is no need.

You, Chi Ming, and your family will be in my family's prayers.

-g


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you all for your responses. I will let Chi Ming know that there are supports from the cyclists of this web site.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Sad news indeed, I am sending prayers to you both. 

Please continue to be his close friend, he will need it and he may not always be easy to be with. A friend of mine became paralyzed from mid-chest down a few years ago and the first couple of years were very hard for him and the people around him. There are going to be hard times, so remember he needs love, friendship, and patience.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

This is sad news. But there is always hope. Doctors are not always correct in what they diagnose for someone's future. With support from his family and a brother like yourself, he is in good hands. Don't for one second blame yourself, its hard enough to guide our own destiny, let alone someone else's. Best wishes for your whole family in this time of need.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

This is awful. I look forward to hearing stories about your brother's unlikely recovery.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, Kai-Ming. Best wishes for your brother.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

I am left without words ...


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Prayers going out to him -nm-*

nmnmnm


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I too am speechless; my prayers go out to you Kai Ming and your elder Brother Chi Ming…

Peace


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

am sorry to hear of Chi-Ming sad fortune, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear this.

My thoughts and prayers to you & your brother.

Len


----------



## RATTLEYERDAGS (May 10, 2007)

*Encourage Chi Ming to get some acupuncture*

from some of those fabulous doctors in China who've chosen to specialize in using acupuncture to treat people with all sorts of injuries and illness. After touring the Huangshan Mt & Valley area for a week during early April, I eventually enjoyed 3 weeks in the coastal city of Qingdao, where I received fabulously effective acupuncture treatment for ankle & knee arthritis at the 5th People's Hospital, located near the port...
Blessings to you all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Kai-ming, my apologies for the late response. 

Please don't be hard on yourself. My best to you and your brother.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you all for your kind words.
Just over 2 months after the injury, Chi Ming can now move both of his legs with fair strength, move his right arm/hand a little, regain some strength on his back and waist. However, there is still very little progress on his left arm/hand. Although he gets more strength on the right side of the body, but the feeling is far worst then the left side. His progress had been evaluated and considered slow. Four days ago, he has taken a surgery to release the pressure to the spinal cord at segments C2 to C5. The surgery involve making cuts on spinal segments to enlarge the space between the bone and the spinal cord, then bone segments have to be reinforced with metal plate/screws.
The surgery is considered successful; he is now in the intensive care unit.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

That sounds like very hopeful news kai-ming! Continued blessings to Chi Ming, yourself, and your entire family.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I hope you will both be riding again soon.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Kai-Ming,
I am sorry I've not been around and didn't see this until tonight. I am very sorry to hear about Chi-Ming's accident. My best wishes are with you and your brother. Don't feel badly about introducing him to cycling, family is a great bond and I know some of the best times of my life have been cycling with my family. I pray that your brother overcomes his injuries.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's continued hope that your brother continues to recover. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Now it is ten days after the surgery, Chi Ming has been out of the intensive care unit, all tubes (except the urinal tube) have been removed from his body. There is no magical improvement on his recovery, however, he said now he feels he has two hands while he felt he has four hands before the surgery. His feeling has definitely improved, that is something encouraging.
He had received acupuncture treatments, doctor said he has to wait one month until his body has recovered from the surgery before he can receive more acupuncture treatments.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tell him that we need him to get better soon.*



kai-ming said:


> Now it is ten days after the surgery, Chi Ming has been out of the intensive care unit, all tubes (except the urinal tube) have been removed from his body. There is no magical improvement on his recovery, however, he said now he feels he has two hands while he felt he has four hands before the surgery. His feeling has definitely improved, that is something encouraging.
> He had received acupuncture treatments, doctor said he has to wait one month until his body has recovered from the surgery before he can receive more acupuncture treatments.


We need more ride reports!

BTW his progress sounds encouraging, give him our best and let him know we all of his RBR fans are thinking of him.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> BTW his progress sounds encouraging, give him our best and let him know we all of his RBR fans are thinking of him.


+1000


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great news kai-ming!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

kai ming,

i only read this tonight. what a terrible strike. at the same time we feel hopeful that things improve. 
i just want to say i sincerely hope you guys will be back travelling together. i really do.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

colker1 said:


> kai ming,
> 
> i only read this tonight. what a terrible strike. at the same time we feel hopeful that things improve.
> i just want to say i sincerely hope you guys will be back travelling together. i really do.


Now over 4 months after the injury, his rate of improvement is not as good as we would like. I am convinced that he couldn’t/shouldn’t ever rider a bike again. He suffered a lot, the hardest part is to accept the reality, realize that he has a life to live and go on with it.
There are not many 'Hawking's, he can speak though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

kai-ming said:


> Now over 4 months after the injury, his rate of improvement is not as good as we would like. I am convinced that he couldn’t/shouldn’t ever rider a bike again. He suffered a lot, the hardest part is to accept the reality, realize that he has a life to live and go on with it.
> There are not many 'Hawking's, he can speak though.



can you build a bike so you could carry him?


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

colker1 said:


> can you build a bike so you could carry him?


The idea flashed in my mind once. His wife and son wouldn't let me. I am not one who is in charge of his life, you see. They have even asked me to stop cycling to which I refused.


----------

